
The Evolution of the Beast, a 144 Raspberry Pi Cluster, Continues - alexandros
https://resin.io/blog/the-evolution-of-the-beast-continues/
======
xja
Looks really cool and must have been a fun project.

I guess it's not hugely practical, partically as each Pi has a display
attached.

Mythic beasts in the UK are doing Pi based co-location. I think this could be
interesting. Not perhaps in terms of performance, but the isolation between
users in nice.

See here: [https://www.mythic-beasts.com/order/rpi](https://www.mythic-
beasts.com/order/rpi)

